# OMG! I can't believe this!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I about fell out of my chair when I walked into the room!! Coco and Polly in an almost snuggle!

View attachment 70345


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Gah! So adorable and so, so awesome to see Coco snuggling with another cat!!  Polly wins _everyone_ over! This photo is so heartwarming that I saved it to my computer--thought you should know.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HA! That looks like CUDDLING to me!! Awesome! They complement each other beautifully!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww! So cute!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's a cuddle! How lovely


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome Marcia!! They look so adorable! :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hah! Her little face like, "You doubted I could wrap them ALL around my little paw?"


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

So sweet! Just so adorable. 
How is phoebe doing? I just fell in love with that sweet face you posted way back when.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zuma, Phoebe is doing GREAT - thanks for asking! She is so sweet - not nearly as cuddly as she was at the shelter, but then again with so many cats here vying for our affections, it's hard to get a cuddle in edgewise. She will come up at night and sleep between our heads and when I touch her she will lick the skin off my arms and fingers! She can be VERY sweet when she wants to.

There is no question we will be keeping Polly now that I know Coco won't attack her. Actually Coco has been very tolerant of all the kittens. I could not be happier. Maybe this is just what Coco needs.

The past several days I've had the kittens coming and going from their room freely all over the house. I only have 4 left here now (not counting the new momma and 3 babies) so it's not a big deal - they get underfoot a bit but I enjoy them here. Hate to say it but all the kittens are WAY more cuddly than my 5 resident cats!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Marcia said:


> There is no question we will be keeping Polly now that I know Coco won't attack her. Actually Coco has been very tolerant of all the kittens. I could not be happier. Maybe this is just what Coco needs.


WOOHOO! Now you can never leave CF because we all want to see Polly grow up and grow old!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear! Sounds like it's all working out for you. Thanks for the update. I'm glad Coco has calmed down a bit too.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww, so cute! I am so glad you are keeping Polly! <3
Madame Coco has a friend!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

"See, Momma, I CAN get along with the ol' grouchies...in fact, Imma gettin' along with the biggest Grouchie you could think of. Pweaseeee keeeeepppp me nowwwww."


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That little Polly seems to have known just the right energy to get Coco feeling good. I would say Coco saw how cute Polly is but pretty sure cats don't think like that.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow!! Polly really is special...I'm so happy that she'll be staying with you! And I'm sure she's happy too.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hurrah I am so glad polly gets to stay. Well done Coco.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so excited for you that you're going to be keeping Polly!  She's such a sweetheart, and it's really encouraging that she and Coco have maybe begun to form a bit of a bond.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if it is a bond or not. I think Polly is an opportunist and was just snuggling up to a warm sleeping Coco. Once Coco woke up and realized she was so close she inched away. It's still good though. Polly is clearly not put off by the grumpy resident cats which is very good.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it's great. If MowMow woke up and Neelix (or Book for that matter) were THAT close... he gates of **** would open up and swallow us all. The screaming and freaking out would sound like an end of days movie.

She seems like a very calm little girl. That probably helps.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

After a hard morning of terrorizing momma's toes and chasing the laptop cursor!!

View attachment 70505


View attachment 70513


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Polly is so adorable! I can understand why you have bonded with her--I would too.
If I did not have Artie, I would "fight' you for her!!!
rcat


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OMGoodness, that's PERFECT. So...CAT-cciatore!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Polly tried to get lovey dovey with Coco and was rebuffed royally. Poor baby Polly looked sadly snubbed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Come on Coco. You will like a friend.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Polly is so adorable and cute!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay for progress!  I just adore Polly, she is SUCH a cutie pie!


----------

